

Things computer science tells us about bureaucrats - stober
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2011/04/21/ten-things-computer-science-tells-us-about-bureaucrats/

======
onan_barbarian
Amusing but unilluminating. These analogies seem divided between banalities
that were already well understood before computer science even existed (e.g.
"pipelining", which wouldn't have been a big surprise to Henry Ford) and
fairly tortured parallels where the computer science concepts don't really
predict anything useful.

Hate to be a reflexive critic but many of us in CS who were around for the 90s
got a bit weary of those in our profession who decided that anyone with a bit
of tech knowledge was now a big authority on practically every damn thing -
economics, social science, politics, sex, you name it.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
To paraphrase Freud, "Sometimes a humorous article is just a humorous
article."

~~~
onan_barbarian
Oops, you are correct. This clearly pressed a button of mine; something that
apparently switched off irony while switching on ire. Similar articles were
deployed with total seriousness during the Web 1.0 boom, sad to say.

